# Ralph Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I love it, special Andrew Manze , as conductor.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

It’s one of my favourite pieces of all time, and playing it was one of my favourites concerts we have ever done with our youth orchestra. Having a quartet in the middle of the piece is very original and I really like the beginning when the main theme is presented by the cellos and 2nd violins and with the 1st violins playing very high. I wish more composers used that, it gives of a very weighty feel which is super cool


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I got saturated with the work when a youngster, but I can go as high as "very good".


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Excellent. I prefer the Fantasia on Greensleeves, but both compositions rise to the level of excellent. I am also a great fan of his Lark Ascending and the Oboe Concerto. However, somehow his symphonies have never clicked for me.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Wonderful piece.


----------

